# BB Front diff swap



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 2000 Yamaha big bear 400 and really want it to be selectable 4x4. 

Will a 02 or newer front diff be interchangable with my 00. 

What all would I need to complete this process and has anyone ever done it?

If anyone can give me pointers its much appreciated.! THANKS!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It would depend on if the mounting bolts are in the same location, and if the axles are the same length. If the bolts are the same but the axles arent, you'd need the newer axles too, provided they would fit in the cup of the old, or the whole axle works at the wheel. (It should, I would think). Then you're going to need all the electronics or whatever it is that makes it all work (engage, weather its electronic or vaccuum, or whatever).


----------

